# After Market Wheel Options For My 04. Any Suggestions?



## sith31 (Mar 25, 2005)

Hello,

I am looking to replace the stock rims on my 04 when I get it back from the body shop. (Got T-boned by some little punk driving an Acura. Looong story, suffice to say I'm not very happy!!!) 

Anyway, I was thinking of the Foose Lusso or American Racing Torque Thrust. Does anyone know if these will fit the GTO? I plan on staying with a 17" rim. 

Any opinions or suggestions for other wheels?

I'd appreciate any feedback you guys might have.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## One Big Rush (Jul 25, 2005)

Haven't seen the TTII on one yet, but imagine they'd look good.

Foose makes beautiful stuff, but can't recall what that particular wheel looks like.


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

I Have The American Racing Torq Thrust 2'S On Mine And I Love Them.


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

Torque Thrust IIs look good on EVERYTHING. :cheers


----------



## sith31 (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys !!!

Anyone know the pricing for the Torque Thrust II's?


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

I Paid Close To A Grand For Mine Which Also Inluded Locking Lug Nuts, Mounting, Balancing, And Shipping.


----------



## sith31 (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks for the pricing info on the Torque Thrusts. That sounds like a good deal. Where did you order them from?


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

I Had Them Special Ordered From A Local Shop. It Took 2 Try's To Get The Fitment Right I'm Not 4 Sure If American Racing Is Even Offering Them Yet.


----------



## sith31 (Mar 25, 2005)

What was the fitment?


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

I got the last set of these Antera's after my Foose wheels "walked" away on their own. 19x.8.5 








They're a 2-piece with a stainless steel lip. Discontinued for lack of interest I was told. I've just been waiting for hub rings from CSiJason on the other forum to hang them. Supposed to get them tomorrow! arty:


----------



## sith31 (Mar 25, 2005)

I hate it when stuff "walks away" on its own !!!!

Which Foose wheel did you have?


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

"SPEEDSTER BLACK" ones in the same size. Kind of disconcerting to find your vehicle up on 3 jacks!


----------

